# development of the modern day computer



## zergpc208 (Jan 15, 2006)

> The development of the modern day computer was the result of advances in technologies and man's need to quantify. Papyrus helped early man to record language and numbers. The abacus was one of the first counting machines. .
> 
> Some of the earlier mechanical counting machines lacked the technology to make the design work. For instance, some had parts made of wood prior to metal manipulation and manufacturing. Imagine the wear on wooden gears. This history of computers site includes the names of early pioneers of math and computing and links to related sites about the History of Computers, for further study. This site would be a good Web adjunct to accompany any book on the History of Computers or Introduction to Computers. The "H" Section includes a link to the History of the Web Beginning at CERN which includes Bibliography and Related Links. Hitmill.com strives to always include related links for a broader educational experience. The material was originally divided into Part 1


http://www.hitmill.com/computers/computerhx1.html

First of all we need to define what a computer is and does .It inputs , process and output data.The programming tells it how to process and what to do with the data.

Computers date back to the 50's .But the computers was invented for math for the army.The abacus, the slide rule and arguably the astrolabe was used for math and with out that there would be no computer.

Remeber computers where invented for math not going on the net ,chat rooms ,message boards ,web sites ,playing games ,for art and stuff like that but invented for math problems for the army in ww1 and ww2.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

What is this? Do you have a question? If not, open an account on a blogging site somewhere.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I think this was already answered in post #2 here: http://forums.techguy.org/miscellaneous-tech/810610-type-electromagnetic-radiation-intensity.html


----------

